# Looks like rescued pigeon's returned to me after over a year



## Critterwoman (Sep 9, 2015)

*(removed b/c double posting)*

Sorry. See my other post:
https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/...-returned-to-me-after-over-a-year-117626.html


----------

